# Presque Isle



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone been fishing Presque lately? We are looking at taking a trip this weekend. Never fished it before. Wondering about ice conditions, how the bite has been, and how far of a drag out is needed. I got good old Uncle Pete coming and he cant handle too much. Thanks guys


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

It's safe


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

If you fish Misery bay the drag is really short. You can catch a variety of fish in Misery.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you guys


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Fished there last Saturday. Ice is good Lots of people. Bite is slow and a lot of smaller perch but still fun


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Yup it's in very good shape. Went off chestnut on Saturday. Had perch on the screen all day but mostly dinks. Only caught 16 keepers between the 3 of us in about 4 hours


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm thinking of heading that way myself the 15th. I take it you can drive all the way around to misery bay? Any other areas recommended?


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Bigfillet said:


> If you fish Misery bay the drag is really short. You can catch a variety of fish in Misery.


Any tips on lures and bait would be appreciated Also what speciesof fish can be caught? Thanks


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Ron Lynn said:


> Any tips on lures and bait would be appreciated Also what speciesof fish can be caught? Thanks


Panfish


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like these guys made a bad choice on where to fish, just putting it out there...http://www.goerie.com/news/20180208/ice-fishermen-rescued-on-presque-isle-bay


----------



## Half-shell (Jan 22, 2018)

Never go east of the state street pier, those who goofs set up near were they bring huge ships into the bay.. that’s why you never see anyone with common sense in that area


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You notice they don't have their gear with them... rescue don't play that way from what I hear.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Swedish pimples tipped with shiners and tungsten jigs with maggots. There have been a few eyes caught out there too.


----------

